# Ideas on a new reel



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i wanted to try a casting reel. Ive never used one before and wanted to try one out any suggestions on a cheap one or anyone have one they would sell?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i like the Abu 6000 reels and the price is reasonable for them........... right around $65


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i will support abu garcia until the day i die


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Abus are probably the easiest casting of all the reels used for catfish...Also if you are fishing for channel cats a large round bass reel is great for channelcats, and they arent TOO hard to learn on...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

abu's are great, you dont want to take the route i did. I learned to cast a penn 209 when i was younger, once you learn to cast a 209 you can cast anything


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

abu all the way! 6000 to 7000 series. You can buy the less expensive ones all day long, but put the extra 30 to 40 dollars more in, and you will have a reel that will do any job you want, and last you a lifetime!!!!!


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

does anyone have one that they will sell for cheap?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a brand new abu 7000ic3 that cost me 129...I will sell you for 70.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> I have a brand new abu 7000ic3 that cost me 129...I will sell you for 70.


I wish you'd make up your mind on selling that!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

thats the only one I am selling that and the tiger rod 

Boat ramp...shad and cats hot by tomorrow!!!!!


----------

